# Date for diaries - single women picnic Guildford 7th July 2012



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello all,

After the success of last year's picnic, I'm pleased to say that I'll be hosting another one this year (with thanks to my mum for providing venue!)
For those who didn't come last year - venue is my mum's place just outside Guildford. Everyone brings some food with them and there's a big garden for the kids to run around in. 

It will be on Saturday July 7th so please pencil it in now   

More details to follow, we'll work out who brings what (and less food than last year please   ) over email

I'll start a list of who is planning to come so please either post here or PM me - if I haven't already got your email address, then def PM me so I can add you to the email distribution list

Hope to see lots of you here!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

Dear Suity

Thanks so much for this!  It was really great last year - I just can't believe you have the time and energy to think about the next one already, on top of everything else on your plate just now (with work, poorly babe etc)!! You're a star, and you are really appreciated !!

I'm looking forward to it already! (Living in the 'Twlight Zone' just now!)

Sarana


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Aww yes, lovely of you and mum to host again Suity


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Wonderful! Look forward to it and thanks so much Suity (and your mum) for doing it again.

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

What a lovely idea Suity...thanks again for hosting and to your mum.

Unfortunately I will be working....boo....I am producing a big event as part of London 2012 so it means as soon as I go back to work in May I am going to be really busy. How can my maternity leave has gone so fast. Rubbish.

Xxx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Gutted. I am booked on 7th July so won't be able to make it.


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Oh and should add the event is on the 7th!!! Otherwise I would defo have come!!
X


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Suitcase, you are, as ever, a star - and your mother is an extraordinarily kind woman.    On the basis that four months post birth of no 3 I might just have re-emerged into some state of sanity (though clearly I promise nothing) and will finally have my license, please add me and the brood to your list of attendees.


A-Mx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Suity,

Count Z and I in.  Last year was amazing I was pregnant with Z and the support was great.  It was awesome to see all the single ladies who were thinking, trying and being!  I will be back at work too so would love the support and break!  I may well have moved by then as well.  

Dawn


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Suity.  Starbaby and I would love to come and help in anyway we can.

Starbuck
X


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Suity, sounds fab. We couldn't make last year but count is in this year please.

Thanks xxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Count S and I in please 
GIA Too xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Fab! We will be aiming to be there too! Thanks to both you and your Mum! 

Lou
X


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Suity

Really enjoyed ourselves last year and will be aiming on coming again thanks.  

Can we just say NO CHOCOLATE TRAY BAKES this year please       .

Will be lovely to see last years bumps as this years Mummies and babies.

Take care

Chowy and Pup xxx


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

I would love to be there! It would be great to meet you all. I can't envisage life beyond 29th Feb at the moment   but whatever happens I'd love to be there. Thanks Suity.
Txx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

We'd love to come too!  Thanks Suity!

Some1

xx


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Count us in Suity   


We had a great time last year.  Your mum is a star for letting us invade   


Upsy and Exxx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Count me in- oh i thought the tray bake went down really well doubled as cake and art work for the children too ! Shall i pick something else this year.

I hope theres as many new bumps as there were last year ! still cant believe how things have moved on for me !

have we all adopted grandma suity !


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

thank you Suity and Suity's mum what wonderful news to read and so kind of you both. I am already looking forward to it.

xxx


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Would love to be there and M and I are looking forward to meeting everyone. Thanks so much Suitcase (and Suitcase's mum).


----------



## Minnie35 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hiya Suity, thanks so much - it's my mum's birthday on 7th July so sadly I'll probably have to miss this one! Boo! It'd be lovely to see everyone!


Minnie x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Suity - thanks for organising this once again.  I will be there.


----------



## SophieBlue (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Suitcase
Thanks for your invite I'm definetelly coming.
It was great to meet everyone in October last year as I missed the picnic.

Sophie xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Just found this suity and thought I'd push it to the front page again! Kylekitten and I would love to attend! X


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

lovely   
will add you to the list kylekat...will send out an email to all in May/June to organise food etc!

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hiya Suity....
Not sure about the logistics but if i'm not too much of a heifer by then to get a train down south then I might be able to make it.  I'll be 3 weeks before due date !  I might be being completely unrealistic...but hey ho....I've got Madonna tickets for the week before I'm due (on the basis I know I can sell them if that proves too ambitious!!) ....Would be lovely to see you and Granny Suitcase and all the other SMCs and families! 
..Winky


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Suity, can I join aswell? Would be lovely to meet you all, I will probably be ( if everything go as planned) in my 2WW


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

I would love to come too if that's ok. I have my nurses appointment tomorrow to get ready for IUI so I won't actually be a mum or even maybe not even pregnant, but I'm hoping and keeping everything crossed and would love to meet some others in similar positions.

S xx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Suity - please could Rosebud and I come along too? I just realised I hadn't replied to your original post (was still getting used to a newborn at the time!). Will be lovely to see familiar and new faces!

Rose xx


----------



## aimless1 (Aug 14, 2010)

I would like to come too if that is ok.  Amy x


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Would love to come suity as I have never been to any of these things as I have always been so far away down here in Cornwall. If we come we would need to stay overnight, is there a Travelodge/Premier Inn close by to you ? 

I also warn that any food that I bring will be bought from a shop, I can not cook and am not even going to attempt to, no one wants food poisoning that's for sure !  

Sarah x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

aimless1, smc81 and elle72 - please PM me your email addresses and I will add you to the list - will send out an email nearer the time with full details/directions etc

winky, rose, midnight - I have your email addresses I think so will add you too   

midnight - nearly everyone brings shop bought food hun so don't worry about that! and yes, there is a Holiday Inn and a Premier Inn - will PM you with details in case you can get a better deal booking earlier...

Suitcase
x


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Suity, we would love to come please. Not sure if I've already said so! We will maybe stay with family/ friends but if not please can you pm me the best hotel details too so I can look at early deals. You'll have an even larger number of guests this year!! Coco xxx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Coco- Travelodge have a big sale on starting at 6am tomorrow morning so you might want to check then to see if you can get a bargain, that's what I intend to do  

Sarah x x


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Sarah thanks. I've posted in the wrong place but I think the sale is for September bookings onwards.  Coco. X


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Midnight and Coco - even if the sale isn't for July, the typical cheapest rate at Travelodge is between £25 and £29 for a family room - if you book ahead online and are willing to do a non-flexible booking. The price ramps up if you want breakfast, early check in etc.

Rose xx


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Rose, thanks. Goodness that is cheap! Are travel lodges generally ok or pretty horrible? I don't mind basic so long as it is clean etc. coco xxx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Ahhh b*gger just saw that the sale is for rooms from September onwards, that's no use !!   

Just looked up the one that's near to suity and it's coming up at £54 a night, which seeing as I will need to potentially stay 2 nights is a little expensive, I shall keep a very watchful eye on it though, because like Rose says they do usually do pretty good deals as long as you don't want any flexibility and no extra's.

I have to say I prefer Premier Inns to Travelodge as they are a bit newer, plus they have nice big beds, but they are pretty much very similar, they are basic but certainly not dirty or anything like that (well none of the ones I have stayed in at least !), I would happily stay in them with the girls   

Sarah x x


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sarah - there is a trick to looking up prices for Travelodges... if you look up a 2 night stay, it will bring up the standard rate. If you look for a one night stay and then add another night to it (there is an option), then it brings up the cheapest non-flexible rate. I don't know why it's set up like this, but this was how I got a cheaper rate when my parents came to visit and wanted a clean budget hotel just to sleep in (they came over at breakfast and went back at bedtime).

Ouch! Have just checked and their cheapest rate for that Saturday night is £52.95. That's more expensive than I thought it would be.

Rose xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

if there are cheaper options at hotels a bit further away, worth looking into that....the nearest town can be pricy!
feel free to PM me if you want guidance on how easy it would be to get here from other nearby towns...

Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

i stayed in farnham last time for 29 - i think i just checked out late rooms or something


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Suity, bozo and I would love to come.  Thank you very much to you and your mum for hosting again.

GGx


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

The Olympic rates are probably starting in July! Coco xxx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Oh god forgot about the Olympics, I think we will be staying in a tent if we don't book soon !!!  

Sarah x x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Camberley is coming in at £37 for a family room when I checked the other day.
Midnight - You're.welcome to stay at.mine if you and your girls can sleep in my room together? I can sleep on the sofa. Unfortunately don't have spare room at mo as just had temp lodger move in.
GIA Too


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

GIA- Thanks so much hun, will take a look at the site in a bit, and thank you so so much for the offer to stay at yours, but I wouldn't think of banishing you to the sofa  

S x x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi All

Just to say that last year Kylecat and I stayed at Holiday Inn @ Maidenhead/Windsor it has a pool, large area for dinner with a small area for children to play so we could actually keep an eye on them and eat plus have a glass of wine at the same time.  We are doing the same this year and price is £53 direct with Holiday Inn website.  Their price increases for Olympics doesnt start until 27th July by the look of it.  More the merrier if you want to join us.

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Suity

Just seen this thread - you're brave, doing it again this year!  And same goes for your mum  .  Please could we come too (me and LO)?  I'm relieved to say he is not so obsessed with microwaves now (although I'm sure he'll find something else to play with that he shouldn't  ).

B xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

yes of course bethany - will add you to the list   

email to go out soon (ish!)

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

OK folks, just bumping this up as am planning to get the email out in the next week or so with details and plans for the picnic   

If you want to come and you haven't PM'd me your email address, please do it now

midnight - don't seem to have your email address - can you send it to me please?

all welcome, whether just starting out/thinking about it, already having tx, or already a mum   

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

just sent out an email - if you didn't get it, either I've got the wrong email address or you weren't on the list for some reason
PM me if you want to come and didn't get the emai
thanks!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi All

I have a few items to sell at the picnic but want to know if people are interested rather than lug everything down with us, so here goes:

Size 6 blue Crocs, few scratches across Croc emblem on strap.
http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4ADFA_enGB370GB370&q=boys blue crocs&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1152&bih=636&wrapid=tlif133994165596810&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=12358339850059178438&sa=X&ei=GuPdT8baEYOy8gOtk6mfCw&ved=0CMUBEPMCMAE

Wooden jigsaw, 6 pieces of primary colours and different shapes i.e triangle, square. Good condition.

Giraffe shape sorter, primary colours, teaching shapes and can build a tower out of main sorter part. Good condition.

Jo Jo Maman Bebe Boys blue beach shoes size 6. Good condition
http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp swimming-shoes-in-swim-and-sun-protection B6993

Jo Jo Maman Bebe boys flap hat, same style as one below but in pale blue and white stripes aged 2-3. Good condition
http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp swim-and-sun-flap-sun-hats B2747

Jo Jo Maman Bebe boys blue sun protection top, same style as one below but differnt colours aged 1-2 years. Very good condition. 
http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp quick-drying-2-piece-sunsuits-in-swim-and-sun-protection B2894

Zita West book, Plan to Get Pregnant, as new
http://www.zitawest.com/buy/books/fertility-and-conception/plan-to-get-pregnant.htm

Fisher Price My Froggy Potty (great for boys as has high front - I did alot of research LOL) Great condition
http://www.boots.com/en/Fisher-Price-My-Froggy-Potty_982771/?CAWELAID=356803656&cm_mmc=Shopping%20Engines-_-Google%20Base-_---_-Fisher%20Price%20My%20Froggy%20Potty

Quinny Buzz Parasol Clip - As new
http://www.grabbest.com/shop.php?i=B000O6OATM

Quinny Buzz 3 wheeler Pushchair in Red, same as below but mine does not have under basket (can be purchased separately)  Well looked after.
http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/categorydisplay26_384_10751_14552_brand_set_-1__10001

Bebe Confort Black Parasol (fits onto Quinny clip) As new, only used a couple of times.
http://www.babyboom2000.co.uk/products/BeBeconfort-Maxi-Cosi-Loola-Baby-Sun-Parasol-Oxygen-Black.html

Sunshine Kids Shade Maker (add to pushchair hood to extend the shade for little ones) Only used couple of times
http://kiddicarereviews.kiddicare.com/review/97123

Yummy Mummy Pink Lining Nappy Bag  Same style as below but different material, mine has brown bows. Good condition just a couple of small marks on side pockets.
http://www.houseofbaby.co.uk/shop/Pink_Lining_Yummy_Mummyy.html

Mothercare wooden push along truck with bricks  Excellent condition
http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Walker-With-Bricks/290843,default,pd.html?cm_sp=ProductFeatures-_-Category%2520landing-_-Mothercare%2520Walker%2520With%2520Bricks

Vertbaudet Push along wooden storage caravan/trolley in pale blue.  
(If anyone is interested in this I will send them a pic as they are not made anymore)

If anyone is interested in any of the items I have listed please PM me or send me a message on ** if we are already friends.

Thanks
Chowy and Pup xx

/links


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ladies - daft question - do any of you still use a video VHS recorder at home? I've had a clear out and have quite a few children's videos that I was planning to send to the charity shop (I have an old VCR but am ditching it as I need the space!) but it suddenly occurred to me that someone on here might find them useful to entertain a LO? I have several Disney classic cartoon films, plus Muppets. Will happily give them away to singlie mum if useful! Please PM me if interested - will bring them with me to the picnic if anyone would like them.
Rose xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Those coming to the picnic, post here to let people know what you have to sell. Or if there's anything you're looking for, post here to see if anyone is selling   

I've got large bag of boys clothes in 6-9/9-12/12-18mths to give away. Plus a few assorted baby toys and other bits and bobs. Don't want any money for them though so will just leave them out for people to take - I need the space!

Will paste below Chowy's earlier post with her items to sell. Think others also have things so please add them here   

Looking forward to the picnic
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Chowy's post:

Hi All

I have a few items to sell at the picnic but want to know if people are interested rather than lug everything down with us, so here goes:

Size 6 blue Crocs, few scratches across Croc emblem on strap.
http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4ADFA_enGB370GB370&q=boys blue crocs&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1152&bih=636&wrapid=tlif133994165596810&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=12358339850059178438&sa=X&ei=GuPdT8baEYOy8gOtk6mfCw&ved=0CMUBEPMCMAE

Wooden jigsaw, 6 pieces of primary colours and different shapes i.e triangle, square. Good condition.

Giraffe shape sorter, primary colours, teaching shapes and can build a tower out of main sorter part. Good condition.

Jo Jo Maman Bebe Boys blue beach shoes size 6. Good condition
 http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp swimming-shoes-in-swim-and-sun-protection B6993

Jo Jo Maman Bebe boys flap hat, same style as one below but in pale blue and white stripes aged 2-3. Good condition
 http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp swim-and-sun-flap-sun-hats B2747

Jo Jo Maman Bebe boys blue sun protection top, same style as one below but differnt colours aged 1-2 years. Very good condition. 
 http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp quick-drying-2-piece-sunsuits-in-swim-and-sun-protection B2894

Zita West book, Plan to Get Pregnant, as new
http://www.zitawest.com/buy/books/fertility-and-conception/plan-to-get-pregnant.htm

Fisher Price My Froggy Potty (great for boys as has high front - I did alot of research LOL) Great condition
 http://www.boots.com/en/Fisher-Price-My-Froggy-Potty_982771/?CAWELAID=356803656&cm_mmc=Shopping%20Engines-_-Google%20Base-_---_-Fisher%20Price%20My%20Froggy%20Potty

Quinny Buzz Parasol Clip - As new
http://www.grabbest.com/shop.php?i=B000O6OATM

Quinny Buzz 3 wheeler Pushchair in Red, same as below but mine does not have under basket (can be purchased separately)







Well looked after.
 http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/categorydisplay26_384_10751_14552_brand_set_-1__10001

Bebe Confort Black Parasol (fits onto Quinny clip) As new, only used a couple of times.
http://www.babyboom2000.co.uk/products/BeBeconfort-Maxi-Cosi-Loola-Baby-Sun-Parasol-Oxygen-Black.html

Sunshine Kids Shade Maker (add to pushchair hood to extend the shade for little ones) Only used couple of times
http://kiddicarereviews.kiddicare.com/review/97123

Yummy Mummy Pink Lining Nappy Bag







Same style as below but different material, mine has brown bows. Good condition just a couple of small marks on side pockets.
http://www.houseofbaby.co.uk/shop/Pink_Lining_Yummy_Mummyy.html

Mothercare wooden push along truck with bricks







Excellent condition
 http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Walker-With-Bricks/290843,default,pd.html?cm_sp=ProductFeatures-_-Category%2520landing-_-Mothercare%2520Walker%2520With%2520Bricks

Vertbaudet Push along wooden storage caravan/trolley in pale blue.








(If anyone is interested in this I will send them a pic as they are not made anymore)

If anyone is interested in any of the items I have listed please PM me or send me a message on ** if we are already friends.

Thanks
Chowy and Pup xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Suity!!

I have quite a lot that I need to get rid of, just need the time to sort it. Hopefully I'll have some boys clothes to give away and hopefully a few girls and boys clothes to sell too.

I also have

One Fisher Price Linkdoos Baby to Toddler Rocker (other one going to Fraggles). This is the design http://www.firstdeal.co.uk/?i=B000E5Q3

One Fisher Price take along swing http://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Safety/Baby-Swings/FisherPrice-Adorable-Animals-Take-Along-Swing(0086065)?cm_mmc=Feed-_-Google%20Base-_-N%2FA-_-Fisher-Price%20Adorable%20Animals%20Take%20Along%20Swing like this but a different pattern.

One Tiny Love mobile http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tiny-Love-Classic-Musical-Mobile/dp/B003BWYYTW/ref=sr_1_7?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1340394186&sr=1-7 my two loved this. It's in great condition.

One of these mobiles too http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coast-Sweet-Island-Dreams-Mobile/dp/B00198PQHY/ref=sr_1_4?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1340394186&sr=1-4 again much loved, this one does get stuck now and then (the music continues but the thing doesn't go round until you move it and then it starts again)

Some Clarks wellies, size 4 I think. Red dinosaur design, never worn.

Baby Einstein DVD boxset, great for younger babies http://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Einstein-Collection-discs-NTSC/dp/B0042QS7JY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340394457&sr=8-1

Four Breastflow bottles, these are great if you want to bf but need to give bottles for any reason in the early days. They come with teats but you can buy new ones if you'd rather. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Breastflow-9oz-BPA-Free-Bottle/dp/B001R1SOSG/ref=sr_1_4?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1340395236&sr=1-4

One Maxi Cosi Cabriofix carseat, great condition, not involved in any accidents and comes with a rain cover.

One Easy Fix Isofix Base for above carseat.

I think that's it! I'll post again if I think of anything else big. Please pm me if you're interested in any of the above 

bingbong x

/links


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Suity.

I have the following to sell. As other have said pm me for details etc-

Prince lionheart bear - excellent condition and box.

Mamas and papas baby bath - new, never used. 

ELC travel playgym 

Mamas and papas magic playgym with sounds and lights.

Mamas and papas playgym

Maxicosi navy/sand carseat - like new.

Isofox base - fits above.

Breast pump - hand pump - FREE!

Bag of Tommy Tippee bottles (about 12) - FREE!

Pink baby bouncer seat with toy bar - excellent condition

Blue baby bouncer seat with toy bar - excellent condition

Can send photos of individual items of people are interested.

Thanks

Bambiboo xxx


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi

I have a Graco "petite bassinet" travel cot for sale. It's in excellent condition as barely used. It's small so takes up a lot less room than a standard travel cot.

Also a red Bumbo seat and tray, also in fab condition.

Please PM me if interested. Look forward to seeing you all soon  

Linz xxx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

i have this book to give away

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fertile-thinking-practical-emotional-infertility/dp/1906821550/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1341001235&sr=1-1-catcorr

/links


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,
Not something to sell but an idea. Just looking at books to help Mini understand her origins and found this useful website.


www.booksfordonoroffspring.com



I am thinking of getting a couple but prob won't arrive in time for picnic. However, thought it might be useful if people who did have books could bring them along to picnic for others to look at to decide which ones are good. It's hard when you can't actually look at them in a shop and especially if you have limited income, you want to make the best choice. Anyway, just an idea. Will try to post on general picnic thread too.


Muddy 

/links


----------



## Minnie35 (Oct 28, 2009)

Whoop whoop I can come after all  - so excited - my mumwants to do stuff in the evening now rather than the day... I'll pm you Suity, hope it's alright for me to join in!


Minnie xxxxxx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

bambino kindly asked if there was anything that people can do to help stop j having reaction at the party as she is known to do in crowds of people so I hope you don't mind me posting here - um sure the local a+e is great but don't really want to try it out! - I want to be relaxed about it as I can as she already has enough anxiety with other people.

So far I know she has allergic reactions if touched by anyone with dairy or randomly vanilla pod on there person. The problem is normally being touched by little people so if noone is offended I will probably carry wipes with me and wipe the hands of any child who is near her - I don't want to stop her being poked and prodded by other children as that wouldn't be normal but everyone assisting with that vigilance may make me less stressful .

If we can make sure noone feeds her anything I didn't bring for her - she will nick anything in reach lol !

She's not picked up by anyone wearing perfume that might have vanilla in it - ive no idea how sensitive she is to this - but I think this is the random reactions we have !

Alternatively can anyone recomend a shrink wrap lol !


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello,

L and I are hoping to come, if the tyre that the car needs can be fitted in time on Sat morning ... Haven't had an email, might have missed an earlier post though as not on here as much as I would like since returning to work :-( 

Suity, I think you have my email by please PM or ** message me if not, 

Angel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

angel - huge apologies, must have missed you off the list, have just emailed you   

morri - whatever we can do, just let us know. local A&E very good but can understand the desire to avoid!

Suitcase
x


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi Suity,


I think the Southern ladies group didn't get the latest email as a couple have asked me if it's still on.  I've forwarded it to those I know, but I'm not sure about the rest!
Looking forward to catching up with everyone. Hope the blooming weather plays ball    
Upsyxxx


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Bumping as the picnic is tomorrow xxx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Have a lovely time all...sorry not to be able to see you all. Working. 
Have fun.
Xxx


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Have a lovely time ladies! I don't think I'll make it today. I'm just waiting to hear if it's embryo transfer day for me! They may leave it until Monday but either way I'm far too distracted to concentrate on the drive   One day I'll be able to meet you all!

Have a great time and I hope the sun shines for you  

Txx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Gutted I'll not be there in person but looking forward to dropping in via Skype at some point !!  I feel perfectly ok to travel but Scotland to Guildford at 37+2 weeks is not sensible!  Have fun folks & I hope the weather is better down there than here !!  Last night I went to Edinburgh's food festival in a muddy swamp weathering my snow boots & waterproofs !! Xx


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi girls,

Have a wonderful time, I am sure you will, sorry I can't make it this time, have my dear friend over this weekend to cheer me up a bit, I am looking forward to meet you all next time!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Currently sitting at home instead of being on M25 heading to Surrey. I tried to start my car about half an hour ago and the battery is flat, it is currently on charge so going to try again in half an hour in the hope it is sufficiently charged that we can come. Hope to see you soon. xxx


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

SOOOO sorry to miss today - I hope it goes really well and rain-free! I'd been looking forward to it for months, but the sale (completion) of my Mum's house has been delayed and I couldn't get back in time. I really hope to see you all or some of you somewhere else sometime soon!!!


Anyone who'd like a meet up on Hampstead Heath in London (when the rain stops!!) in the next 5 weeks - let me know!



hugs to all 


Sarana


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hop that you all had a fantastic day xx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello all - I hope you all had a great day.  I look forward to hearing all the gossip.


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Suity and your Mum,

just wanted to say thank you so much for letting us invade your house for another year.  with so many more LOs now I hope there wasn't too much devastation in our wake!

Please thank your Mum, it's so generous of her to let us use (and abuse!) her house for this.

GGxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Suity thank you so much to you and your (amazing!) mother!!! You both remain so calm among utter chaos and it really is kind of you both to host so many of us. It was so lovely to see everyone and lots more LO's, I'm sorry that there were many that I didn't get the chance to chat with. And also a big thank you to anyone that helped with my two at any point, much appreciated!!


bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Glad you all had a fab time - gutted I couldn't make it, alas still recovering from the knee op and unable to drive.


Take care


Tis x


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ditto the above - Suitcase you have a lovely mum (was chatting to her quite a bit!) She really is so generous to let us invade your house like this!
Also lovely to finally see everyone again and lots of new LO's. I was thinking while I was there how proud I am of all of us strong and independent ladies who have followed our dreams.


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks so much Suity, great afternoon   And as others have said, your mum is a star!


it was wonderful to see so many solo mums and LOs, I've been feeling pretty isolated lately and it did me a lot of good just to see everyone. It obviously did L a lot of good too, he slept the best he's ever slept last night!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Fabulous to see you all yesterday, and to those who couldn't make it - hope to see you soon   

Just thought you might like to know (assuming my spreadsheet and memory are right!) that there were 31 adults and 35 children present yesterday including 4 sets of twins - how lovely is that?   

And here's hoping for many more little ones in years to come (with adults of course, I'm not suggesting I host a creche    - you know what I mean I'm sure!)

Suitcase
x


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Gutted I couldn't make it this year and really hope there is another one next year and that I can come!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

oh yes, will def be one next year caramac   

looking at village hall options or we may even be brave/foolish enough to host here again!

Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

we had such a lovely time thank you for you and your mum for hosting- so well organised with changing area and baby area etc..

J didnt have a reaction yeah ! ( im glossing over the fact she came down with a vomiting bug at 5 am this morning hoping shes not passed it on !)

i kept looking at all the toddler mums thinking that will be us next year - scary !


----------

